# New Episode on Youtube



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

For those of you who have been watching my videos this is the best one yet. American Street Car Series and Detroit Speed sponsored the Carolina Motorsports park Southern Slam this weekend. Here is live in car footage from my 1969 GTO. As requested, we also have a few clips from outside the car. My friend was able to record some video with his I phone. Enjoy.

EDIT: The youtube video corrupted here is the correct link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNEMnjWOUJY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing. Really good to see an old GTO out on the track.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for watching and appreciating


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2! Looks like you have it pretty well 'sorted out'. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

It has been a long journey! I have learned a ton!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool!! :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome, dude... :cheers

How are you liking the new tranny?

Bear


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Man, that looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*awesome*

That was far out! (Especially on full screen mode!) Looks like loads of fun!


----------

